# Fly rods/reels



## bigspoon17

I am interested in getting into saltwater fly fishing, mostly just for specks, reds, etc. But would eventually like to take on bigger fish. I have the opportunity to buy a Pflueger President reel on a Fenwick HMX rod, but have no real clue as to the quality. Can anyone help out, or make other recommendations? I won't say money isn't a factor, but I believe in paying for quality and getting what you pay for things, so I will spend the extra money to ensure quality.

Thanks!


----------



## Chris V

Those Pfleugers are not bad reels at all and I've owned one of them along with 2 Pfleuger Trions to use a "beaters" only they seemed to be just as smooth as fly reels I've payed more than twice the amount for.

As far as the rod goes, never used a Fenwick fly rod before so I have nothing to say on that.


----------



## bigspoon17

Awesome, thanks for the info! Two questions in response to this:

1) is there a reel/rod you would recommend above all others?

2) know of any good places to fly fish around here? I assume calm areas are best? I work at NAS, so I was thinking of maybe trying the waters here on base after work some days.


----------



## a

early mornings, before the south winds start, id bet theres some good fishing on those old boat ramps...skipjack, blues, and spanish should be there now. Look for birds and baitfish. Id use a short steel shock(bite) leader.


----------



## Chris V

Recommendations from one fly rod and reel over another is one of those "how much do you want to spend" questions. If your budget falls around what that setup costs, I'd say stick with it.


----------



## bigspoon17

Thanks, a!

Chris, I'd be willing to spend upwarda of $400 for a combo. Even if you could recommend some brands to look into that would be a huge help. I'm just totally lost when it comes to fly fishing equipment.


----------



## Yut fisher

*Fly Fishing Setup*

I wouldn't forget TFO (Temple Fork Outfitters) for both the rod and reel. I have an 8wt TiCr-X coupled with a TFO 375 reel and enjoy it.

If you can find a used Sage Xi2 or RPLXi on ebay that would be a great way to go.

If you want to cast some rods and learn about fishing in the local area check out fly fishers of Northwest Florida. http://flyfishpensacola.com/ 
They do a casting clinic once a month and you can cast just about anybody's rod up there. If nothing else the guys are all great and they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## bigspoon17

Okay, that is great info! Thanks!

So I'm thinking $600-700 for a truly decent combo (used rod I'm about to mention). I've found an Xi2 on eBay for around $300. I'm thinking 8wt for specks, reds, etc. But from here I am lost. I'm still working on the reel, but what about line/backing/other things to consider? I would like to be able to fish in at least a modest wind. What are the considerations there? Will the Xi2 provide me with enough umph to get it out there in a little wind?

Thank you all for your help so far! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Yut fisher

*Rod and Reel*

I think you will really like the Xi2 and at that price would have no problem getting your money back if you didn't like it, I would personally snatch that up. The Xi2 will have plenty of punch into the wind as long as your technique is good. The Double Haul is your friend down here!! 

Don't know your age or history with shoulder/elbow injuries but some guys are going to the longer rods to gain a little better mechanical advantage meaning less effort and same distance. You could look at switch rods. In a very short synopsis, a switch rod is a little longer and gives you the option of using two hands which might help for a long day in the salt. I am looking at getting one myself. You can youtube or google Beulah's surf rods, they are pretty cool. 

8 wt will be plenty for specks and small reds. I think the 8wt is a pretty versatile rod for our area, some people will argue that a 9 or 10 wt would be their choice. It is all personal preference. 

As for reels check out the TFO 375, you should be able to find one on sale or at least reasonably priced. A lot of the time they will throw in a free line and backing and then spool it for you. I have one I would be willing to let you cast anytime just shoot me a pm when you get your rod. 

I personally like the Rio Coldwater Clouser in WF9F (9wt) for most of the year. I do have the Rio Tropical in 8 wt and find that it is a little too light and has too much memory (stays in coils) for all but about a month. 

I personally like to upline my rods just to help the rod "load" a little better. Again, this will be personal preference.

Good luck! Everyone on here is good to go and there are a lot of the "more seasoned" guys on here that have some really great advice/tricks/tips.


----------



## bigspoon17

Tons of great info, thank you! 

I'm pretty much sold on the idea of the TFO 375. From what I've read, both from y'all and from reviews elsewhere on the internet, I've thrown the TICR-X 9' 8wt into the mix, and probably at the forefront ahead of the Xi2 simply because of the price/value point. So here's what I'm thinking:

TiCr-X 9' 8wt
TFO 375
Rio Coldwater Clouser WF9F (simply based on your suggestion)

Next question...are there any places around Pensacola/Pace/Milton that sell these? I'm an instant-gratification-when-possible kinda person. :thumbup:

Thanks again for all the awesome information! You guys are great!


----------



## Chris V

You should check into the Nautilus FWX series reels. They are extremely lightweight and smooth as can be. the 7/8wt weighs about 3 1/2 ounces. The price is about 275 for that size and it should do all for you inshore.

TFO makes many good rods like those described above and usually won't break the bank. I have to admit that even though I always push for those to buy locally its hard to beat some of the EBay deals on flyfishing stuff. I've bought G Loomis, Sage and many others at very hard to beat prices. The only disadvantage could come come later with getting a warranty taken care of although most companies will honor it regardless.


----------



## bigspoon17

Thanks, Chris. I may be able to get a reel for cost or near cost through a co-worker, so I'm holding off on the reel at the moment until I know for sure what kind of deal I can get through him. BUT...I did pick up the TiCr X 8wt tonight! Would've been nice to get a hard case with it, but I can deal with it. I got it at Bass Pro, but they were "short-staffed" in the fly fishing section so they didn't have anyone there I could talk to about fly line, flies, etc. I'm sure the interwebs has some decent reading material!


----------



## Bill Me

You want 8 or 9 fwd floating for what you are aimed at. Overspend on good line, worry less about reel. Its nice to have a nice quality fancy reel, but reality is for reds and trout its the least critical component. Your fingers make for the perfect drag.


----------



## bigspoon17

Bill Me said:


> Overspend on good line, worry less about reel.


The Rio Coldwater has been recommended earlier in this thread. Can you recommend other good brands worth overspending on? Any other tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Yut fisher

*Tfo*

Let me know if you want to cast this setup before you buy. I have this exact combo and I live in Milton.

As for someone around here selling it I'm not sure. For the best price you might want to do it over the internet. Bass Pro might have them but I'm not sure at what price.


----------



## bigspoon17

Yut fisher said:


> Let me know if you want to cast this setup before you buy. I have this exact combo and I live in Milton.


Awesome, I just might take you up on that! But beware, you might be sucked into giving me a free casting lesson. :shifty:

I really appreciate the offer to let me try out the combo! I will be out of town this weekend, but maybe I could check it out sometime next week?

Unfortunately, my co-worker can't do anything for me as far as a deal on a reel goes so I am back to searching. Bass Pro wanted $290 for the reel, which is right there with other prices I've seen. But I will do some more searching online to see what I can come up with.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bill Me

I like the 3M Mastery line


----------



## bigspoon17

Back to reels. So I checked out the site Red Truck Fly Fishing, recommended by another member elsewhere on this forum, and I am wondering if anyone knows what their deal is. According to them, they cater to novices getting into fly fishing. But they are somehow associated with Leland Fly Fishing Outfitters. They list the Abel Super Series 7/8wt Quick Change reel for $560.00:

http://www.redtruckflyfishing.com/p/s/viewitem.aspx?p=rls-abe-qc00-780

but Leland offers the same reel (as best I can tell) for the full price of $760.00:

http://www.flyfishingoutfitters.com/fly_reels-abel_reels-super_7_8_qc_fly_fishing_reel_01-077-qc

Are the $560 reels refurbished or something? Does anybody know the story behind these guys?

Thanks!


----------



## Bill Cooksey

bigspoon,

The kind of cash you're talking now would get you into several Tibor models, and via ebay you could get a premium used for possibly a bit less. I really don't think you can find a better reel at any price.


----------



## bigspoon17

Thanks for the information, Bill. I've found a Billy Pate Bonefish (7/8/9 wt) online for $530 that includes free fly line (up to $100 value) and backing. This is the best deal I've been able to find on a Tibor reel.


----------



## Bill Cooksey

If it's in your price range, I'd be all over. I mentioned one drawback to the Billy Pate in another thread, and here's the other. You can't simply pop a new spool in when you want to change from floating to imtermediate or sinking. That's never been a big deal to me since 90+ percent of the time I'm going with a floating line, and it's not too difficult to change lines when you know you'll need something else. I know a lot of folks that use an intermediate most of the time in your area.

I've toyed with the idea of picking up a cheap reel for my 9wt just to put a sinking line on for sudden opportunities.


----------



## bigspoon17

Well I finally pulled the trigger. I contacted Stillwater Fly Shop in Oregon (I believe) and came away with the Tibor Signature 7/8wt, free Rio Outbound Bonefish fly line, free backing, no tax, and free 2-day shipping for $675. More than I originally looked to spend, but all in all I feel like I got a pretty good deal when all was said and done.

Thanks to everyone who helped steer me in the right direction!


----------

